
curl - peter_d_sherman
https://curl.haxx.se/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Supports...

DICT, FILE, FTP, FTPS, Gopher, HTTP, HTTPS, IMAP, IMAPS, LDAP, LDAPS, POP3,
POP3S, RTMP, RTSP, SCP, SFTP, SMB, SMBS, SMTP, SMTPS, Telnet and TFTP. curl
supports SSL certificates, HTTP POST, HTTP PUT, FTP uploading, HTTP form based
upload, proxies, HTTP/2, cookies, user+password authentication (Basic, Plain,
Digest, CRAM-MD5, NTLM, Negotiate and Kerberos), file transfer resume, proxy
tunneling and more.

What's curl used for?

curl is used in command lines or scripts to transfer data. It is also used in
cars, television sets, routers, printers, audio equipment, mobile phones,
tablets, settop boxes, media players and is the internet transfer backbone for
thousands of software applications affecting billions of humans daily."

Source Code:

[https://github.com/curl/curl](https://github.com/curl/curl)

